# "Entenzeit"



## johsi (23. März 2011)

Ab wann ist mit vermehrten auftreten von __ Enten am und im Teich zu rechnen bzw. wann beginnt denn die Paarungszeit?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Johannes


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

also bei mir wars am 27.04. - siehe hier


----------



## johsi (24. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich hab grad in deinem Thread gelesen...
bei Piddel und Solist sind die __ Enten bereits gelandet.

Nun werde ich am Wochenende den "Reiherschreck" wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

VG Johannes


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*



johsi schrieb:


> Nun werde ich am Wochenende den "Reiherschreck" wieder in Betrieb nehmen.


Den setz ich gegen die Gacke-Katze ein, aber dazu muss es sicher frostfrei sein.

Bei den __ Enten hab ich einen anderen Zugang:
Nachdem man ja völlig legal seine Fische essen darf (ich geh mal davon aus),
darf man dann nicht auch seine Enten essen?


----------



## quaxpflanze (24. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

Bei mir sind die __ Enten schon seit 2 Wochen regelmäßig da. Mit Wasserpistolen schlagen wir sie immer wieder in die Flucht. :evil

Grüße aus Düsseldorf


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

Warum eigentlich?
Weil sie auch bei dir auf den Steg sch.....en?

Ich versuch immer, sie nicht zu verschrecken (solange ich sie nicht esse),
denn vor 2 Jahren hatte ich 13 Entenbabys im Teich - war ur süß!


----------



## quaxpflanze (24. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

Für mich gibt es 3 Gründe:

Ich habe eine Ente mit einem meiner __ Molche im Schnabel erwischt
Die __ Enten reissen beim Gründeln die Pflanzen heraus
Der Teich wird aufgewühlt und vollig undurchsichtig. Da kommt auch die Pumpe und Filter nicht gegen an.
: Nach Punkt 1 hat meine Tochter den halben Nachmittag geweint :

Vater Rhein bietet genug Platz für Enten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*





quaxpflanze schrieb:


> [*]Ich habe eine Ente mit einem meiner __ Molche im Schnabel erwischt




auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass ein kind von so einem ereignis erstmal "nicht begeistert" ist, zur natur gehört eben "fressen und gefressen werden".

hier werden gefiederte gäste ebenso wie andere "natur-besucher" weitgehend willkommen geheissen! wenn ich naturnah wohnen möchte, dann kann ich eben nicht nur die vorteile (kein verkehrslärm, keine nachbarn in unmittelbarer nähe usw...) genießen, sondern muss auch die eine oder andere erschwernis in kauf nehmen! __ enten haben wir momentan relativ selten im garten, dafür jeden tag blesshuhn-gäste.


----------



## Martin a. B. (24. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

Hallo

Also bei uns kamen die __ Enten immer mit Beginn der Laichzeit der __ Frösche! ... und haben sich damit "den Bauch vollgeschlagen"

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Piddel (25. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> :
> 
> sondern muss auch die eine oder andere erschwernis in kauf nehmen! __ enten haben wir momentan relativ selten im garten, dafür jeden tag blesshuhn-gäste.



Hallo Anja,

 ..............das sehe ich völlig anders

Es macht wenig Freude mit anzusehen wie die Enten die wirklich mühsam - *mit total klammen Händen..* ... -  gesetzten Unterwasserpflanzen in Nullkommanix wieder rausreissen !

Sei froh über die Abwesenheit der Enten aber Blessi`s sind ja auch nicht zimperlich


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*





Piddel schrieb:


> ..............das sehe ich völlig anders




dafür haben wir doch das forum. um auch mal verschiedener meinung zu sein und die standpunkte der anderen kennen zu lernen, oder? 



Piddel schrieb:


> Es macht wenig Freude mit anzusehen wie die __ Enten die wirklich mühsam - *mit total klammen Händen..* ... -  gesetzten Unterwasserpflanzen in Nullkommanix wieder rausreissen !




ich weiss..... wir hatten letztes jahr in der zeit von ostern bis ungefähr himmelfahrt sehr regelmäßigen entenbesuch und da unser teich da noch ganz neu war - die pflanzen also auch nicht so gut angewachsen - haben die auch ganz schön randaliert. 

nichts desto trotz bin und bleibe ich bei der meinung, dass ich nicht einerseits die "schönen seiten" des naturnahen wohnens "einfordern" kann, aber andererseits selbst bestimmen möchte, welche natur mir "genehm" ist und welche nicht. egal ob es dabei um enten oder andere "natur-erscheinungen" geht, aus meiner sicht kann man nicht nur die sahnehaube haben und den kaffee drunter ablehnen. 

natürlich gibt es x situationen, wo auch ich mich nicht besonders über natur freue (stichworte wie "wildschweine", "waschbären", "__ schlangen" ....), aber sie gehöen eben dazu und ich arrangiere mich mit ihnen. dieses arrangieren handhabt eben jeder anders. solange jemand z.b "mechanische hilfsmittel" um bzw. über den teich baut, um den enten das landen zu erschweren, habe ich damit keinerlei probleme (auch wenn ich es selbst nie tun würde). wenn jemand allerdings darüber nachdenken würde, die enten abzuschießen, zu vergiften oder so, dann wäre für mich "schluss mit lustig".


----------



## Piddel (26. März 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

_wenn jemand allerdings darüber nachdenken würde, die  enten abzuschießen, zu vergiften oder so, dann wäre für mich "schluss mit lustig". 
_
Moin Anja,

das mit dem "abschießen" ist wohl gedanklich weit daneben - passt auch nicht in ein Forum für Naturliebhaber rund um Teich und Garten.

In meiner direkten Nachbarschaft sind zigtausend Qm/ha Wasserfläche an Mooren, Tümpel, Weiher, Flüsse, Teiche, Seen, Regenrückhaltebecken, Hochwasserausgleichsflächen, Bäche, Angelteiche, Hafenanlagen in Citynähe ( Top-Futterplatz Dank der Touri`s ),...Ostsee...(was vergessen ?.... ) 
dann brauchen die doch eigentlich nicht auf meinen Mickymausteich landen und Randale machen .....zumal bei mir die Landebedingungen äußerst kritisch ( Bretterschuppen) sind.
Bütten doof sind die ja - oder gekaufte Pflanzen schmecken einfach  besser..

Liebe Grüße
Peter

NS die gespannte Angelsehne funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Perschke (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: "Entenzeit"*

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern die ersten __ Enten auf meinem Teich gesehen.
Sofoert habe ich mein bewehrtes Abwehrsystem installiert.
Rote Schnur wird über den Teich gespannt, besonder nicht auf der Seite,auf der die Enten ins Wasser gehen. 

Bei einer gespannten Schnur können Vögel immer noch zum Baden und Trinken ans Wasser.

Gruß
Perschke


----------

